# Filter



## jamesplas1965 (10 mo ago)

Hi I have a 55 gallon fish tank with a aqueon quietflow 75 and a sponge filter is this enough run running tank or do I need more filter. People keep telling me get a cannister filter thee fluval 407 I am undecided mean reason is fluval 407 would cost me $400 and I am on a budget and at same time trying too justify spending this kind of money on a cannister filter and would what I have already be more then enough for my 55 gallon tank thanks in advance.


----------

